
The Perl Conference 2017 in DC – CFP - awwaiid
http://www.perlconference.us/tpc-2017-dc/cfp/
======
awwaiid
Known in a parallel universe as YAPC::NA 2017, we invite all to submit talks
to the largest North American conference for Perl programmers. We expect about
400 attendees at this conference located inside the Washington DC beltway at
the US Patent and Trademark Office.

Topics will range well beyond Perl itself, as we welcome discussions of all
the things a Perl dev cares about and at all levels of experience -- which is
pretty much everything! I'd really love to get some cool biology talks for
example.

This will include both Perl 5 and Perl 6 topics!

If in doubt -- submit the talk!

------
throwaway7645
Glad to see they finally changed the name from YAPC. Ovid goes over that in
one of his recent talks. It is much easier to tell your boss you'd like to go
to the Perl Conference than "YAPC".

